# Copy of acquisition letter?



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The other day I bought out a competitor and now I'd like to send out an introduction letter. I'm not much of a wordsmith when it comes to things like that.

Do any of you have a copy of something that I can model my letter from? I called Paul V and his copies are in French and that won't work cuz I failed French class in high school.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Use his copy and put it in a word document. Translate it from there.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You must be somewhat of a wordsmith because you didn't get your wife with your looks.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;1118016 said:


> You must be somewhat of a wordsmith because you didn't get your wife with your looks.


Ouch.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I recently bought out another contractor. He actually sent out a really nice brief letter.*

The time has come for me to sell my business due to my wife and I having our 3rd child and moving to an acreage outside of town. As part of my life simplification project, I am retiring from the snow removal and lawn care.

Fortunately for my customers and I, I have a fellow contractor who is expanding his business this year. I feel completely at ease turning my snow removal customers over to him because he has over 20 years experience and only the top of the line equipment and staff, all skilled and experienced at what they do. His name is ............ and I am going to CC this email to him and give him your contact information.

I strongly suggest you hire Ryan to take care of your snow removal needs, as I don't know of a better option for you out there in today's economy. Ryan will provide you the perfect balance between quality and value, as many of these newer, unexperienced companies cannot do. Myself and many of my former employees are going to work for Ryan, so I will be able to inform him of the details of my customers' properties to ensure a smooth transition for you.

As long as you hire Ryan you will not notice an interruption in service, only the name and address of your contractor will change. Please call if you have any questions or concerns at all and thank you for the years of loyalty and a great business relationship.*

His letter made my job much easier. I retained all but one account, and even tried dumping a few but they were persistent to have me continue the services even though I said I would have to raise their rates. (He was a little low on a few so I raised the prices.)


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Rc2505;1117996 said:


> Use his copy and put it in a word document. Translate it from there.


I didn't know Word could do that. What are the steps?



JD Dave;1118016 said:


> You must be somewhat of a wordsmith because you didn't get your wife with your looks.


Like you should be the one talking 





ff610;1118058 said:


> I recently bought out another contractor. He actually sent out a really nice brief letter.*
> 
> The time has come for me to sell my business due to my wife and I having our 3rd child and moving to an acreage outside of town. As part of my life simplification project, I am retiring from the snow removal and lawn care.
> 
> ...


Thank you :salute: I'm going to use a lot of that since the guy I bought out wants me to create his letter too.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

ME Roy. Old Guy Dun Wit U. U be ME Customer Now. U pay ME now. Questions U ask ME = Big Club U Head.

Roy.

:drinkup


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would love to be able to walk you though step by step, but to tell the truth I don't know how to do it. I have word 2007 on my computer, and it has a review button. Under that button, it have an option for different languages. I have never used it, but I'm sure if you messed with that a bit, it should work for you. If Word can't do it, there are several free translation services on the internet you can use as well.


----------



## jay33 (Nov 1, 2010)

*new letter*

If you e-mail me a copy of the letter I can make any changes you need for it. I can check for grammar and spelling, also.

avgjay at Y----A------H-----O-------O------ dot kom

As long as you're not in a huge rush I can have it ready for you by Monday noonish...


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

jay33;1124751 said:


> If you e-mail me a copy of the letter I can make any changes you need for it. I can check for grammar and spelling, also.
> 
> avgjay at Y----A------H-----O-------O------ dot kom
> 
> As long as you're not in a huge rush I can have it ready for you by Monday noonish...


Thanks a lot for the offer :salute: The letter I created was sent out last week. So far no one has called to cancel service so I must've done something right


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Camden;1125130 said:


> Thanks a lot for the offer :salute: The letter I created was sent out last week. So far no one has called to cancel service so I must've done something right


How many accounts was it Roy?


----------

